# Worthy as an AI "Beach Buggy"?



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm getting really interested in the idea of driving out on the sand at AI with my wife's '06 CR-V (cause somehow I'm thinking my Miata just would'nt cut it), and I was wondering if any of you would chime in with your thoughts and advice on whether or not it would be a good idea? Here's a link to the Edumund's page showing the specs of the exact model we drive; http://www.edmunds.com/used/2006/honda/crv/100650237/specs.html. I made some measurements of my own and at normal tire pressure, the ground clearance to the chassis is between 7.5 and 8 inches, but I found that the bottom of (what I believe is) the shock tower to the ground at normal tire pressure is more like 6.5 inches. So, after releasing the air in the tires down to between 15 and 20 PSI, I'm guessing the clearance might be as little as 5 inches. This worries me cause it seems that at that height I'd be getting nowhere as soon as I hit the sand. What'da think? Any suggestions?

Hungry for some ORV :fishing: 'in.

-RetroYellow.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*I Will Always Remember To...*

I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question...

Sorry for adding a redundant thread, as I found another thread on the same topic. But if any of you are so inclinded, I'd still like to hear your thoughts today (cause the other posts are a lil' bit dated, but still relevant).

So as SandFlea has made clearly evident, the CR-V is a pretty capable beach vehicle, but he did warn about the ground clearance, which was my main concern, and advised that anyone using a CR-V stay out of the ruts. But that conflicts with the majority of the other posts that always advise you to "make sure to use the ruts". So, since I drive a CR-V and am advised to avoid the ruts, should I drive on the wet sand? or just rests assured that driving on flat untracked sand will not be a problem for me? Thanks in advance.

Tight lines... :fishing: 

-RetroYellow.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

RetroYellow said:


> I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
> I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
> I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
> I will always remember to use the Search function before posting a question,
> ...



Do not drive on the wet sand. I have seen Subaru Outbacks on the beach. it is going to depend on whether the authorities do a tech inspection like IBSP and how deep the sand is.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

For normal trucks with good ground clearance, driving on the ruts is better. Because the sand is packed hard in the ruts. As for small vehicles with little ground clearance, stay out ot the ruts. Most ruts are deep and you will bottom out in the middle.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Well RT, I haven't driven a CR-V on the beach but have driven on sand a lot. My thoughts are to take Flea's advise and stay out of the deep ruts as to not "bottom out". Make a mental note of your clearance and stay shorter. The softer sand tends to make the ruts deeper. If you come up on some deep ones, straddle one side until you get to harder sand. Harder sand, shallow ruts.

The flat and untracked sand is not always hard. Be careful. Different beaches, different scenarios. A rule of thumb from the old-timers is wait until low tide, there's more beach to drive on.:fishing: 

Oh yeah, did I mention AIR DOWN!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd take it a step further...

1. Air down!! (15-18 psi)
2. Stay out of ruts to avoid bottoming out
3. Stay away from the wet sand unless you're certain its been well travelled. You may hit a soft spot and get stuck and if the tide's rolling in...well, not a pretty picture. If you're driving on dry sand and get stuck, at least you don't have to worry about the ocean swallowing you up!


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your input, guys! So, It seems then I'll be driving over the sand between the ruts with 15 PSI in the tires while staying well clear of the water. Works for me.

Wish I could've made the first venture on the sand this weekend at the SpringFling but I guess I'll end up "running into some of you" at some other point on the beach. If any of you ever see me stuck, please be kind and help a brother P&S'er out; Thanks in advance! 

Tight lines... :fishing: 

Retroyellow


----------

